# looking for a lease



## Leveraction 45 (Aug 9, 2017)

Good evening. I live in Evans Ga. and I am currently looking for a club/land lease within 1 to 1.5 hrs from Augusta.  I grew up in a camp in Wilkes county on Hutton Creek from 81' until 2000 and would love to find a club of good solid neighbors, outdoorsmen and great hunters where I can take my son and daughter; on work days, on and off the season(s). Love to deer hunt, turkey and whatever God may provide. Getting back home, I did not reapply to hunt at Ft. Gordon and subsequently, am currently settling in and looking to get back to private land and opportunities to share with my children. Thank you.


----------



## 78Bronco (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm right at the extent of your range, but I manage a club in Oliver Ga that has two openings right now.  If you are interested, let me know.


----------

